# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Chuyên đề 5: Thiết kế website joomla 245 bài viết

## inhongdang

*CHUYÊN ĐỀ 5: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE JOOMLA 245 BÀI VIẾT*
<img src=http://utbinh.com/anh/030113/bia5.jpg>

<img src=http://utbinh.com/anh/030113/gioithieu5.jpg>

<img src=http://utbinh.com/anh/030113/mucluc5.jpg>

*Download 1 trong 3 links (183 MB):*
*Box.Net:http://tinyurl.com/utbinh031*
*Drop Box:http://tinyurl.com/utbinh032*
*Mediafire:http://tinyurl.com/utbinh033*

*5 chuyên đề đã Public Free:*
*1: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE JOOMLA BẰNG HOST FREE BYEHOST*
*Box.net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign007*
*Kleii: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign006*
*2: XEM PHIM ONLINE VÀ TẠO DỈA DVD PHIM: 1 TRONG 2*
*Box.net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign008*
*Kleii: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign004*
*3: UPLOAD VÀ DOWNLOAD HÀNG LOẠT ẢNH: 1 TRONG 2*
*Box.net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign025*
*Drop Box:http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign026*
*4: HƯỚNG DẪN TẠO BLOGSPOT (68,32 mb): 1 TRONG 3*
*Box Net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign 028*
*Drop Box: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign 029*
*Mediafire: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign 030*
*5: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE JOOMLA 245 BÀI VIẾT*
*Box.Net:http://tinyurl.com/utbinh031*
*Drop Box:http://tinyurl.com/utbinh032*
*Mediafire:http://tinyurl.com/utbinh033*

----------


## Văn Chiến

*Trả lời: Chuyên đề 5: Thiết kế website joomla 245 bài viết*

*5 CHUYÊN ĐỀ ÚT BỈNH SOẠN*

*Út Bỉnh đã kiểm tra và lấy Links gốc trong BOX.NET ngày 10.4.2013, tất cả Links sau đây đều Good, mời các bạn download về:*

*1.Thiet ke web JOOMLA bang BYETHOST (12,20 MB):*
*https://www.box.com/s/4pnulgtau8cckgkpqp2u*

*2.Thiet Ke Website JOOMLA (138,5 MB):*
*https://www.box.com/s/u6cxq7idyqfue5sa4hos*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zwcu74t8scti5j0*

*3.Huong Dan tao BLOGSPOT (38,3 MB):*
*https://www.box.com/s/uhw4ww1glbmgsqiuklq1*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?67y0qtmnexxe7ln*

*4.Upload va Download hang loat anh (54,4 MB):*
*https://www.box.com/s/rvrcp2jegiw6l5g2n28a*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?jjawi1x31saxu7c*
*http://goo.gl/ejSuG*


*5.Xem Online va tao DVD phim (31,2 MB):*
*https://www.box.com/s/n6adn817pwej207wrj05*

----------


## daothuhuyen93

*Trả lời: Chuyên đề 5: Thiết kế website joomla 245 bài viết*

Link die rùi bạn ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mainguyen

*Trả lời: Chuyên đề 5: Thiết kế website joomla 245 bài viết*

Giới thiệu các bạn tài liệu Customize textbox control cực hay, mới tìm hiểu xong!

----------

